

Google is requiring you to login to Google+ to see reviews on maps now - yalogin

This is a change I saw in the last few hours. All the businesses are now moved to Google+ when you search on maps. And they force us to login to see the reviews. Wonder why they made that decision. Yelp must be really happy about it.
======
Empro
Can you give a link example? I can see the reviews for McDonald's in Mountain
View without logging in to Google+:
[https://plus.google.com/118291807218096227882/about?gl=US...](https://plus.google.com/118291807218096227882/about?gl=US&hl=en#118291807218096227882/about?gl=US&hl=en)

------
lbcadden3
I'm surprised it took them this long.

